# ANYONE KNOW...



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*...what this is? Orange flowers and pear-like fruit. When we first moved here I think there were small stumps so it looked like small trees had been cut and this came up from the stump and roots. But, I am not positive my recollections are right.

















*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Absolutely no clue. If you can get a pic with a blossom and some leaves a google search might pull it up for you.

What I got from the pics definitely was not what you have.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Already tried-nothing. The funny thing is I saw it on TV today in the background of a Hallmark movie.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL This could be interesting.

Do you know if it's wild occuring or planted?

Is it an evergreen?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Two bushes equal distance on either side of the driveway-planted? Deciduous.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could be a genus of Azaleas.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Pretty certain it's ot any type of azalea---too early for them to bloom. I have no idea what it is though. There is an app called Plant Snap which should help ID it. If you find out, I'd like to know what it is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Azaleas are blooming in my front yard. Some of the newer varieties will bloom multiple times a year.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Azaleas are blooming in my front yard. Some of the newer varieties will bloom multiple times a year.


Wow. You must be even further south than me. (Midlands of SC here.) Wish we had locations next to folks names.
Don't recall ever seeing any type of fruit on any azaleas I've ever seen and that bush/shrub just doesn't look like an azalea to my untrained eye. Tried doing Plant Snap I mentioned earlier, but it just doesn't work with a picture from my computer screen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right on the fruit. I forgot all about that. 

I was going to try it too but saw it needed to be done from the actual pic. I guess we'll all just keep guessing. 

If you hover over someone's avatar it will tell you the location. I only knew you were in SC because of your user name.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You're right on the fruit. I forgot all about that.
> 
> I was going to try it too but saw it needed to be done from the actual pic. I guess we'll all just keep guessing.
> 
> If you hover over someone's avatar it will tell you the location. I only knew you were in SC because of your user name.


Thanks for reminding us of that feature. It's a 100% chance of rain here, so I'm going to the hardware store and work on a nonprofit grant.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hardware store to work on a grant? That's a new one. LOL


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Hardware store to work on a grant? That's a new one. LOL


Just trying to put off working on the grant.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I've had numerous azalea over the years and this is not one; it may be a related specie. My mother-in-law has azaleas that are fall blooming.

As to the fruit. I remember what Kimmi does not. She does not remember any fruit on these bushes, so???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

*I will certainly watch and take pictures this season to find out which is right. Even with the supposition that there is no fruit I still find no match in flowers and leaves. The flowers are the same shape of pear blossoms. The leaves, too, are the same shape as pear but much smaller; like what happens in bonsai-dwarfed.*


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Maybe a type of camellia?


----------



## tindi (Mar 18, 2021)

Its really pretty, reminds me of a weigela shrub


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be darned, it does.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

imnukensc said:


> Maybe a type of camellia?


Yes, it does remind me of them too. What a mystery!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

danathome said:


> *...what this is? Orange flowers and pear-like fruit. When we first moved here I think there were small stumps so it looked like small trees had been cut and this came up from the stump and roots. But, I am not positive my recollections are right.
> 
> View attachment 40341
> 
> ...


I posted this five months ago asking if anyone knew. I thought it to be some kind of pear because I thought it had small pears on it in late summer/fall. My Kimmi insisted I was wrong, that the bush never had fruit. She was wrong! The bushes have quite a few smallish fruits that look like round pears. I tasted one-not ripe-it tasted like a green apple. No apple or pears have bright orange flowers so...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I still don't have any idea what it is.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

A mystery that can't be solved.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Looks like it might be a Japanese Quince (_Chaenomeles japonica_)? The picture of the fruit sure looks like a quince to me, and your description of its flavor lines up with how quinces taste!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I think fuzzies figured it out!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quince does grow in TN. I don't think I had any on our property but I saw it somewhere.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

fuzzies said:


> Looks like it might be a Japanese Quince (_Chaenomeles japonica_)? The picture of the fruit sure looks like a quince to me, and your description of its flavor lines up with how quinces taste!


Do quince have bright orange flowers?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

fuzzies said:


> Looks like it might be a Japanese Quince (_Chaenomeles japonica_)? The picture of the fruit sure looks like a quince to me, and your description of its flavor lines up with how quinces taste!


I looked it up, and yes, it is a quince. Thank you.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Yes, orange to pinkish-red flowers. Glad I could help! 😊


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

y did u want to know @danathome?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

chickenpersoon said:


> y did u want to know @danathome?


The answer was given-quince.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

fuzzies said:


> Well... this thread took a sharp turn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Many of us are guilty of putting posts on other's thread that had little or nothing to do with the original post. The threads I've started have unrelated posts on them, which bothers me not at all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alright, ladies and gentlemen, I've cleaned this thread up. 

I am not sitting at my computer 24/7, neither is PJ. When things get contentious like happened here, report it or send one of us a PM.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Alright, ladies and gentlemen, I've cleaned this thread up.
> 
> I am not sitting at my computer 24/7, neither is PJ. When things get contentious like happened here, report it or send one of us a PM.


okay. So since you know we obviously shouldn't report now, right?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenpersoon said:


> okay. So since you know we obviously shouldn't report now, right?


That's correct.


----------

